# Improving the Husqvarna 455 Rancher?



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 29, 2012)

I’ve got a Husqvarna 455 Rancher, with a 20” bar, that I like. It starts very easy and runs great in even the coldest weather and it’s just out of warranty. However, compared to my Stihl MS 441 it’s a dog. Mostly, I use the MS 441 because it's such a beast.

Just for fun and the experience I’d like to improve the performance of the 455. Any suggestions to improve the 455’s power output at a reasonable cost?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

Subscription. 

I too have a 455. I dont mind running it over my other saws. The one I use the most is the 036. But I just got a 460 and I am having a complex, I cant stop using it. Now the other 2 sit there. 

I have found by putting a 16" bar on recently, that the Saw is much more vibrant. Runs a lot faster and stays faster in the cut.

A few I can think of, would be a higher flowing air filter, and a muffler mod. !!

Just put a dual port muffler on the 460.... Wowzers


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 29, 2012)

I've never messed with the 455. Like most all modern saws, the muffler needs opened and the carb retuned


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193418.htm

This looks like a nice looking muffler mod. The poster does nice work and is a very friendly guy, he'd probably answer questions if you had them. Didn't see any talk of removing limiter tabs on the carb screws though. I usually get them lined up right and pull them with a dry wall screw.


----------



## kenskip1 (Apr 29, 2012)

My saw is a 445 however the mod will be similar. I did notice about a 10-17% increase in performance. Ken


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 29, 2012)

kenskip1 said:


> My saw is a 445 however the mod will be similar. I did notice about a 10-17% increase in performance. Ken


 
How do you tell a 9-16% increase from a 10-17% increase...?  (Pass the popcorn, please.)


----------



## kingquad (Apr 29, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> How do you tell a 9-16% increase from a 10-17% increase...? (Pass the popcorn, please.)


Dyno'ed it


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> How do you tell a 9-16% increase from a 10-17% increase...?  (Pass the popcorn, please.)



When your "Good"!  ! ! !


----------



## kenskip1 (Apr 29, 2012)

I was counting the Oak chips as they fell beneath the saw within a specified length of time. Could have been buy the weight of the chips! Does 10-15% sound more feasible?Ken


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 30, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> How do you tell a 9-16% increase from a 10-17% increase...? (Pass the popcorn, please.)


 
Calibrated right index finger.


----------



## midwestcoast (May 1, 2012)

Hmm, if I had an ms441 I think the only mod I'd be doing to my Rancher would involve using craigslist/ebay to turn it into a smaller/lighter saw.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (May 1, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> Hmm, if I had an ms441 I think the only mod I'd be doing to my Rancher would involve using craigslist/ebay to turn it into a smaller/lighter saw.


You just may have the best idea for a modifying my 455!


----------

